# Venison Ribs



## flyinlizard (Aug 3, 2013)

I have never tried venison ribs. Thought that the fat would be real nasty. Does it cook out?  We do love venison loins on the bbq  and have smoked a couple and did a brine soak then smoke for ham.  It came out great.   Any special needs to do venison ribs besides the deer?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

Depending on how meaty. I do a 2-2-1 on them. That will render out the fat.

Remember to post a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 3, 2013)

I hang them from a tree in the back yard for the birds. They go crazy for them.


----------



## flyinlizard (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks David.  

 Woodcutter, that's what usually happens or they go in the " Boneyard" at the end of my shooting range as coyote bait, 200 yds from the back porch, clear shot.


----------



## chuck41 (Oct 22, 2013)

I smoked some last year and they were very good, but chewy.  Have some on the smoker today with a couple 2# round roasts and we will know in a while how it works out. 

Didn't wrap them last year, plan to do that tonight after another hour of smoke to see how it works out.  So far they have been in for almost 4 hours.  Initially set temp quite low will raise it to 215 or so for another several hours and wrap them for the last couple, I guess. All experiment here.


----------



## chuck41 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ribs turned out great.  The roasts were fabulous.  Cut them thin and they were hard to tell from good roast beef. The slow smoke and wrapping them did a great job of making them tender and tasty.  Ribs I refroze.  They were done primarily for my grandson that absolutely loves them.  We refer to them as "coyote lunch".  Most guys at deer camp just cut the ribs off after trimming meat around them.  I will never throw away deer ribs again!  Fixed like this they are tasty even if a bit chewy.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 2, 2013)

Lucky you! That's just absolutely delicious!!! (Venison ribs). Or any of it! Yum! Happy November!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jeffed76 (Nov 2, 2013)

My wife and I were just discussing venison in the cat yesterday.  We all know pork belly is amazing, is deer belly something people eat?


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

Good morning!!! While most folk I know do throw away the belly of the deer, I am convinced that every part COULD be used in some way, if giving it a chance.

I usually make venison carpaccio and tartare, (both raw), from the back strap; and then cook other parts and use in various creative ways - tougher meat thrown in lasagna type things or whatever it be.

But now, you raise an interesting concept, and I may just try using more parts when the next 8 pointer is dragged in.

Regardless, it's tasty stuff! Here is to that and to today! Make it delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## ashsmash1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you ever smoked short ribs? I have 4 decent sized venison short I want to smoke. Never smoked then before didn't have that many didn't know how long you guys thought they may take? And wrap with foil or no?


----------



## alecwin (Nov 19, 2013)

Steven Rinella has a great recipe for venison ribs using a pressure cooker then grilling them. They look great - it was far too cold skinning/quartering our deer this year to try it though. If I fill my bow tag I will do my best to save the ribs for this! 

Google "steven rinella venison ribs" and it should be the top link.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I hang them from a tree in the back yard for the birds. They go crazy for them.


I'm with Todd on hanging the ribs up for the birds. Birds love tallow.

If you could trim all of the fat off of Deer Ribs, and still have any meat left, it could be good, but since you can't get rid of all of the fat, I'm afraid you'll be scraping tallow off the roof of your mouth for hours, if not days. Eat Deer fat & spit candles!!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2013)

Debone them and make burger out of it.

Wont be alot thou.


----------



## flyweed (Nov 20, 2013)

I like pretty much smoking anything, but deer ribs are pretty tough to "get right".....they way we do them best is to boil them, to get a ton of that nasty, stick to the roof of your mouth, fat and tallow out, and then we put them in a pressure cooker and cook them that way..they come out fall off the bone perfect.  Again, not smoking, but very good deer ribs.


----------



## skhunter (Dec 7, 2013)

Season the way you like them, put in a slow cooker covered with your favorite bbq sauce on low till done.


----------



## ajbert (Dec 7, 2013)

I've always cut what little meat off of them from ground and gave the ribs to the dogs.  They absolutely love them!  Same with elk ribs.


----------

